# U.S.S. Constitution Star Trek TOS



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm dusting off my old FJ blueprints and I'm thinking of building this ship since the 18"er's dimensions fit with the re-release pretty well. 

















The rest of this post is FYI.



Memory Alpha said:


> NCC-1700 has never been seen or named in any Star Trek production. The registry number was first seen in "Court Martial" and was associated with a Constitution-class vessel via a schematic in "Datalore". The Star Trek Encyclopedia names this ship the USS Constitution, and states that it is the prototype of the Constitution-class. The Making of Star Trek listed the Constitution as one of fourteen starship names established by the production staff in 1968, but did not identify it by class or registry.
> 
> Diagrams seen on monitors of any Constitution-class ship after TOS show a drawing by Franz Joseph of the ship being labeled "NCC-1700". (The Star Trek II and III appearances were scanned from pages of the Star Fleet Technical Manual, for instance.) The complete original drawing (unseen and/or illegible on-screen) in the Star Fleet Technical Manual bears the label "Constitution class" in the accompanying text.
> 
> Subtle differences between the depictions of NCC-1700 in the Franz Joseph drawings used, and that of NCC-1701 in TOS: "The Enterprise Incident" lead to the conclusion that there exist some minor design differences between the two ships. The TOS Enterprise had different dimensions than the Franz Joseph Constitution, as Joseph's drawing had bulkier nacelles and different curves on the saucer and primary hull. Joseph's depiction of the Constitution also featured external phaser mounts and other technical details the original Enterprise model lacked. This is not fully evident in the episodes themselves, though, and it is unclear whether the production staff actually intended that such differences exist. Because ships are typically built over a period of years, it is not at all uncommon for individual members of a class of ships to have differences, even visible ones.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

A while ago one of the Hobby Talk members sent me a large ammount of old 18"er's. Recently, I looked through my big collection of Star Trek 18"er's and discovered that this person had begun some work on building one of these kits to match the FJ Blueprints. However, there were only a few holes drilled in the primary hull for the additional phasers and some blobs of brown putty on the 4 intercoolers as well as the 2 inner intercoolers were sanded smooth. 

So carring on in this tradition, I just spent a few hours scribing in the lower saucer grid lines.










This is the beginings of my Franz Joseph U.S.S. Constitution using the 1973 edition of the Star Trek Blueprints. 

I used a compass , knife and 1/4" masking tape to scribe in the grid that appears underneath the saucer. I never want to do this again! 










After all the lines were scribed in the bottom of the saucer, I noticed that my scribing tool skidded off in a few places. Also, the windows, molded on rings, and 3 indentations had to be removed. 

More to come in the future!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh,NO! Madcap Romanian with a knife....run away....OH! The Horror.....
Let me see your user permit.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Scribing in ALL the deflector lines as per the Tech Manual specs?!?! That's crazy and I'd never what to do that myself! LOL!

That's really dedicated, Trevor.... even if it's only for the _Constitution_!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It wasn't actually that hard...just time consuming. 

First, I drilled a small hole in the center of the saucer. Then I spun 6 circles starting from the center of the group of windows and working my way outward until I ended up at the outer rim of the saucer before it flattens out. Then I removed the raised rings, but kept the holes and windows for reference. Afterwords, I scribed in the lines using the "Points" that come in any geometry set (They look like a compass with two metal points on them instead of 1 metal point and a pencil.)

I kept the raised grid on top and lined up my tape to the center hole I drilled in for the compass. That gave me a reference for the bisecting lines. Then I just followed the tape with an Atlas Snap Saw and moved and sawed along the tape for each line. After this, I removed the windows and filled the holes and any place where the saw went off the tape line. 

Now I just have to sand out the putty and rescribe the flawed lines. This whole project took me less than 2 hours, and part of that time was spent packing up my baby and taking her to get her mother at the grocery store.

I also have to fill those two phaser holes and redrill them a few cm's down from where they are now.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Every time I look at this grid on the bottom, I think "Fasa Lead Mini's".

Maybe I'll paint the ship Aluminum.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh my god. I remember that mini. Pylons turned into an upside down "U" shape. I liked the plastic Gamescience mini much better.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Time for an update!









I put the model in my Star Trek Jig for a quick look at how my saucer grid scribing lines up with the grid scribing on the neck. Everything looks really good, but there is still some work to do on the engines and saucer. 









A close-up. See how the neck and saucer scribed lines line up. Those two wierd angle lines at the front of the neck are also suppose to be there at those wierd angles. I debated leaving this area unscribed, but then deduced that those lines should be in there.










Here's the scribe lines that run across the secondary hull and connect the Warp Drive support pylons.










Here's the rear intercoolers. Note how the front and rear ends look the same and how they have no grid underneath them like the kit supplied part. They also lack those 5 raised lines on the sides. This is how Franz Joseph drew them on the 1973 Blueprints. There's also two pins that stick out of the front and rear of these intercoolers that still have to be added, but I will do that when I glue these pieces to the engine. These new intercoolers were modified from the kit supplied parts with my hobby knofe and files.

Also note that the square box rear intercooler on the side of the engine has been filed flat at the top. I took out the factory "Roll" from the top and bottom sides of the box. AMT did this so they could remove the engine from the mold. 

That's it for now. Hopefully I'll be finished this model soon. 

Next thing I wonder is how to paint it. The only markings that are the same on this ship from the TV production ships are the side pennants, numbers, and the undersaucer red 1/3 circles. Any suggestions?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Have you considered using JTG's _USS Constitution_ decals? They should have all the same markings you're looking for on the decal sheet- I think. Except that the Blueprint markings used Microgamma fonts, not the TOS style that the JTG decals have. Years ago, I collected the Microgamma dry transfers in the sizes and types recommended by Paul M. Newitt's "Star Fleet Assembly Manual 3".

Painting: I don't have my blueprints handy but unless I'm way off base here, I think the external colour is supposed to be white. Depends on how strict you want to go... My own plan for when I do this ship is to go with grey colour and TOS style markings; exactly the same as the TOS _Enterprise_ is shown.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I probably will just use the name/numbers from the new kit. I'm not going to try and 100% match FJ's font, just the construction.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Trevor,

I always wish everybody success with their modeling, but somehow I even more concerned about your project. So I found a web site that has a free download of the Microgramma Extended font: http://www.font-zone.com/download.php?fid=3873. This was the "official Star Fleet" lettering, acording to Franz Joseph. You could use the downloaded font to make your own 'accurate' decals for your starship.

Q'aplaa!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx Mark! Now all I have to do is find my decal film.

Well, it looks like I'm comitted now! LOL!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the font Franz Joseph used for the 1973 Blueprinted Constitution Class Starships. This was the "Official Star Fleet" lettering, acording to Franz Joseph.

I only had this little strip of decal film left, so I had to tape it to the paper and hope that it would go through the printer. Luckily, it did. 

The font is called Microgramma Extended font: http://www.font-zone.com/download.php?fid=3873
(Thanx go to Mark McGovern of Hobby Talk for finding me this link.)

I discovered that you can't use 1700 without the "Hook" at the top of the "1". Instead, I used a capital "i" to get I700, which matches the tech drawings.

The top four "NCC-1700" go on the engines and under the saucer, The larger letters go on top of the saucer and the large "O" and "U.S.S. CONSTITUTION" go under the secondary hull where on the ENTERPRISE would be the Square, Circle, Rectangle, etc.

Now I'm excited to paint the ship and decal it!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

To quote Darth Vader in _The Empire Strikes Back_ (as Luke went through his gymnastic routine at the beginning of their fight): "Iiiiiiiimmpressive."


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Way to go, indeed!! Nice one, Mark! Trevor, you've really appeared to have hit the lettering right on!

Assuming I don't run out of the various generic aftermarket sheets of TOS markings for the "12 ships of the Fleet" (actually 14!) I'll use my Microgamma dry transfers for a ship or so. If for no other reason but to try it myself!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just wish I had enough Decal paper so that I didn't have to break up "Constitution". That's going to be hard to piece back.

Now here's two new pics of the bottom of the saucer with primer paint and impulse engines applied : 


















You can still see the depressions in the bottom of the saucer. I think the putty is absorbing some of the paint. I hope the second coat of primer will hide them. 

Also, looking at FJ's impuse engines, I notice that the two lines on the outer shell aren't there and that he uses the second pilot's :Mini-light" arrangement.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Any further progress, Trevor?

I found my blueprints and my SFAM 3. This is the info from SFAM 3 (page 44) included regarding using the Tech Manual style of lettering:

*NCC number, topside primary hull*: Microgamma Extended, 36 pt.
*Ship name saucer topside, NCC numerals saucer underside*: Microgamma Extended 12 pt.
*Ship name, underside secondary hull*: Microgamma Extended 8 pt.
*Identification numerals nacelle outboard*: Microgamma Extended 16 pt. (Eurostyle Extended can be substituted).

I would guess that at the time, the correct font in that point size may not have been available in Microgamma Extended, hence the substitution note.

There is some additional info on dry transfer stock numbers (presumably for the above) but of course this was long before the advent of computer decal printing options. In the mid-70's, computers were still huge lumbering beasts barely capable only of rudimentary text display. Or certainly not capable of the finer nuances of printing needed.

While this info is old and dated in many ways, I still consider this book to be a valuable resource even with the quantity and quality of info currently available that in just about every way surpasses the information in this book! I like it because it's specific to the AMT kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm still working on the ship, but it's still in the Primer/fill stage. I'm trying to find all the little imperfections before I begin painting the final coats. 

I wish I had your font sizes before I printed them on my last sheet of decal paper. Well, I guess the letters will just have to be a bit bigger.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Are decal paper sheets that hard to get, Trevor? Odd, if so. Calgary has some of the best-stocked hobby stores I've ever come across. I realize that decal paper may be more of a niche item as most hobbyists would prefer the kit or even aftermarket decals, but no one has blank decal sheet? Even with your own store, it may not be practical to have much in the way of that, but if you did stock it... you could've just bought it from yourself! LOL!

Edit: What font size did you print out the "O" that will go on the bottom of the secondary hull? That was one thing that wasn't covered in the SFAM 3 manual. Just curious!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not that I couldn't buy more Decal paper...it's just that I had some at home that I wanted to use up instead of going out to buy another sheet....especially at 11:30 at night.  

One day I hope to stock Decal Film and Bare Metal Foil, Brass Tubing, Balsa Wood and Aluminum, but I have to wait on those for a while. 

I used 23 point for the motors, name and under the saucer,
52 point for the top of the saucer,
12 point for the name underneath,

And the "o" is Copperplate Gothic Light at 55 Point. (I guessed on that one. I might have to make another somehow.)

I measured up my Microgamma numbers with the height of the current Star Trek numbers done in the USAF font. I just hope that I didn't make them too big to fit on the 18"er.

In other news...I found my Star Trek Sound Effects cassette tape that I bought in the 1980's. That should help me with these builds. I might even get back to building my 1991 edition Bridge model.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Too big to fit? Nah. Just big enough to be REALLY noticeable, kinda like the way they are on the new movie _Enterprise_! LOL!

I found an unused McDaniel Models saucer in my stash. Even though the grid lines are HUGE, I might use it on an 18'er for a Tech Manual style decalling job!

Thanks for the info on the font you're using for the lower circle!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It was the closest thing I could find to a circle in the fonts I had avalible. 

Now for two new progress pictures : 










This is the top of the saucer with some modifications. 

First off, the kit supplied turbo elevator has been removed and replaced with a round styrene rod that has been notched so that it fits tightly to the back of the bridge. 

Secondly, the phasers/photon torpedoes have been drilled into the top of the saucer. 

Further additions will include the navigational lights.










This shot shows the front buzzards which replace the kit supplied "Propulsion Unit Shields". The amt kit pieces bear no resembleance to any drawings or photos of either the production model or the Franz Joseph Blueprints. They are an entity of their own.

I made these out of 1/8" thick styrene sheet. Cut six of them and filed them to shape.

The older AMT instructions recommend the following paint scheme : 

All windows are white.
The propulsion unit domes are crimson,
The "Bands" behind those are black, as are the fins inside the navigational deflector, underside of the propulsion unit end caps and the grids on the inside of the warp engine pylons, 
The square intercooler box, shuttle craft hanger deck doors, inner control reactors and outer propulsion unit end caps are steel blue,
The sensor dish is yellow,
And finally, the rear propulsion unit dome is white.

I also discovered that the Microgamma font used for the "NCC-1701" on the top of the saucer only exists in the Tech Manual. In the Blueprints and AMT instruction sheet (Cira 1970's-1990's) these numbers are in USAF Font. (With the "tiped" 1's instead of the straight I's like the Pilot Film versions.)


As far as painting goes, I might just paint this ship to match my U.S.S. Republic shown elsewhere on this web site.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I had to look at my blueprints to confirm your observations, Trevor!

Okay, I have to admit I'm surprised. The saucer top NCC-1700 is indeed in the USAF (or similar) font - however, the rest of the markings all appear to be Microgamma to me. The Tech Manual does show the NCC number to be Microgamma. Personal thought: I think the _intention_ of the blueprints was to use Microgamma; however, if Franz Joseph did indeed have access to the proper lettering, why didn't he use it on the whole ship? Unless he had to recreate the NCC number completely by hand; and using Microgamma Extended for the rest of a ship- kind of a "cheat", maybe? FJ was a professional engineer - so I really can't say just how what his thinking in the process was. Maybe partially because in the TV show, the NCC-1701 was shown prominently more than once and perhaps he felt he had to duplicate that?

Now, the AMT painting instructions: I have to take those with the proverbial "grain of salt". AMT isn't known to have accurate instructions, but I will admit that some kits have better instructions than others. I don't think that this is one of those accurate instructions, although they do seem to be more or less along the right track. I would be a bit more suspicious of the extent of the use of the areas using yellow, black and steel blue. It strikes me that you'll end up with something of a more artistic interpetation rather than a faithful paint reproduction of the filming mini. Taking into consideration that the 18"er isn't exactly accurate to begin with!

I like your use of replacing the flux constrictors of the kit (ugh!) with scratchbuilt ones. Much better than half-circle that passes for the flux constrictors!!! Accurate Parts over at Federation Models has a set of 6 resin ones for $3.00 US; I used some channel Plastruct to shape new ones. I'll take some pics of what I used later plus try to find out what the stock # of the actual strip. This was a tip also used in SFAM 3.

Looking good so far, Trevor!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, since I already printed them, then I'm comitted to using the Microgamma fonts, so my version will be more like an enlarged Tech Manual version...EXCEPT that I noticed his rear intercoolers are different from the Blueprints to the Tech Manual.

Also, I found the page where FJ has the Microgamma Font in his book and he has a * beside the number 1 saying not to use this in displays or for ship markings. Therefore, these ships are, in theory, i700's. 

Anyway, I think the best thing is to build it as close to what it was intended to be, a cross between the Tech Manual and Blueprints.

Glad you like what I've done so far.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

You probably already have this little nugget of information, but I'll post it anyway for the Great Unwashed (for which I consider myself the poster boy): what was the ACTUAL color of the original _Enterprise_ hull? According to the _StarFleet Assembly Manuals Ultimate Modeling Edition_ by Paul M. Newitt (which, I see is currently on sale over at CultTVman's Hobby Shop: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/StarFleet-Assembly-Manuals-by-Paul-Newitt_p_261.html), it was a medium greenish gray. I won't go into how the color was authenticated here; suffice to say that the book gives you a source for color swatches that are a close match to the original paint.

Head on over to your local Wal-Mart's Paint Department. Look up the color samples for their "ColorPlace" paint line. According to Richard Datin, who was one of the builders of the original Enterprise filming miniature, the hull color was closest to "Concrete" #96321 in color sample set #632. He considered "Armory Gray", #96311, set #631, a close, slightly warmer, second choice.

Unfortunately, Franz Joseph never told us what color he thought the starship hulls were supposed to be. One might extrapolate from the color specifications for the shuttlecraft, which would be either Star Fleet Uniform Color Code Platinum No. SF29UC on the upper hull or Gray No.SF30UC, used on the lower hull and power units. The former color would be too metallic for my taste and the latter too much of a light blue.

When all is said and done - and on this subject, I'm afraid that'll be _never_ - it looks like you're stuck with having to ignore all of us and just paint your model the way you think best.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

True Mark, True! 

Funny thing is that I tried to mix some of those Enterprise Greys using a chart from Cult and Model Master paints, and when I finished the special formula and painted it on the model, I found it was an exact colour match for the kit plastic! No joke!

After that, I stuck with Tremclad Light Grey, which is a gloss, but worked out well enough for a Federation Grey.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

If you say so, Trevor, then it's so!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually Mark, it's not really the grey I'm considering, but the rest of the colours for the parts like Sensor Dish, etc. 

Getting away from colours for a second....do you think the FJ design incorporates the "Spinning Lights" in the front of the nacelles or are they just painted like the spiked engines in the two pilot films? 

The Polar Lights artist that made the instruction sheet as well as the new AMT sheet shows the front engines on the final production model as having the spinners in the caps, while the pilot film ships don't. I wonder if the FJ drawings, which look like the motors are trapped somewhere between all three models, are suppose to be like the production model or the pilot.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well, MCR, this is another area that's open to interpretation. The domes on the front of the shuttlecraft pods in the _Tech Manual_ drawings were supposed to be colored a solid, pale yellow: "Corn", No. SF22UC. I have read that the features of the original starship _Enterprise_ that we have come to assume were Bussard collectors (named, by the way, for Dr. Robert W. Bussard and not to be confused with the avian scavengers) were painted the same copper color as the main sensor dish and the concentric rings behind it. So again, this has to be your call.

I have an idea that would make detailing the TOS Bussard collectors much easier, but I just don't have the geometry and graphics resources I'd need to pull it off. It seems to me that something like a Mercator projection could be made of the domes, which would result in maybe 12 individual pie slice-shaped pieces. The slices could be printed with an image suggesting the spinner effect of the domes. Then all you'd have to do would be to apply the slices to the domes and there you'd have it! Much easier than trying to paint those hemispheres and cheaper than stuffing all the electronics you needed to light them. Jeff Waclawski (sp?) of JTGraphics, are you listening?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm thinking that you sent me those models Mark. Some of those nacelles were painted corn and the intercoolers were squared up. One ship was mapped out to be a tug as well. Does that ring any bells?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yup, you're doing what I started but didn't have the perseverance to finish. In painting the space warp unit domes, I tried to match the "Corn" color as closely as I could using Testors oil-based paint. However, I believe I also masked off the rest of the end caps, and that was done many years ago. Probably the tape has become too fossilized for you to do anything but submerge the parts in your favorite paint remover and start fresh.

Good luck with this project - I'm just itching to see how it turns out!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad to know it was you! i forgot who sent them as that was over a year ago.

Actually, it took a little elbow grease, but I did remove the old masking agents and was 
able to save your corn colour. I like it. The flat black on the end caps took a bit of a hit, but I am thinking that I can touch those up. 

If I knew about the corn colour, I would have put these nacelle end caps on this ship. 

I'm curious where you referenced that the caps were corn colour. Did FJ put it in the book somewhere that I missed?

Oh, I also had to use two top bridge domes on this ship as FJ didn't use the bottom one with the additional "Button" on it. Luckily, I had one in my collection of things.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

You sent me a Moebius Nossie for the Star Trek kits, so everybody's happy. All the Franz Joseph color references I've mentioned are based on the exterior shuttlecraft drawings. They're on page TO:01:04:80, where I see that I was misquoting "Corn" for the power unit domes when I should have been referring to "Ivory" No. SF07UC. That's how long it's been since I painted the domes.

As the Cyclops from _Lost in Space_ said under similar circumstances, "Eye goofed!"


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

LOL! Ok mark. I just wondered what you were basing the colour on.  

I'm not sure that the shuttle engine would be the same colours as the Constitution Class engines since the shuttle engines aren't really warp engines, however I'm going to honor your colour on other models. 

(I'm sorry if I sound like an idiot, it's because I've been up for the last 6+ hours finalizing my Income Taxes up to November 1st.)

Well, I guess I'm doing a really good build....I have everyone dusting off and cracking open their Tech Manuals and Blueprints. 

I have the secondary hull, and warp engines painted Tremclad Light Grey. They're drying now and soon I'll be able to decal and paint them.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> [1]...I'm going to honor your colour...
> 
> [2]...I'm sorry if I sound like an idiot...
> 
> ...


[1] My colours have no honour, but if they look all right to you then I'm honoured.

[2] No, you sound like the rest of us here in the good ol' US of A who, instead of doing our taxes, have taxed our gastrointestinal systems by overdoing it at our annual Thanksgiving feasts. Am I right, guys? Who's gonna give me a big "_I CAN'T BELIEVE I ATE THE WHOLE THING!!_"

[3] That's what we're here for.

[4] Sounds like some obscure auto paint, which was pretty much what the TOS _Enterprise'_s hull color was.

Enjoy your modeling and tax preparation, MCR. As for me, I'm going to wrap myself around a nice cozy bottle of antacid. :freak:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Canadian Tax time is in April. I'm 5 months ahead.

Just trying to prove that my business can break even this year.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> MCR,
> 
> You probably already have this little nugget of information, but I'll post it anyway for the Great Unwashed (for which I consider myself the poster boy): what was the ACTUAL color of the original _Enterprise_ hull? According to the _StarFleet Assembly Manuals Ultimate Modeling Edition_ by Paul M. Newitt (which, I see is currently on sale over at CultTVman's Hobby Shop: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/StarFleet-Assembly-Manuals-by-Paul-Newitt_p_261.html), it was a medium greenish gray. I won't go into how the color was authenticated here; suffice to say that the book gives you a source for color swatches that are a close match to the original paint.
> 
> ...



I don't have the Star Fleet Assembly Manual Ultimate Modelling Edition; just one of the older editions from 1978. While it's true that Franz Joseph didn't include colour callouts for the ship in either the blueprints or the Tech Manual, he DID provide such a sheet in my edition of SFAM 3 (1978). The basic hull colour is Platinum, or Soft Grey. The bussard domes are orange, when operating. When not operating, the bussard domes are also Platinum. Also Orange is the "Large Circular Plate on Fwd. Bottom Secondary Hull". 

Trevor, I think you've got your colour for that circle under the secondary hull.  

Under the colour call outs for Corn, one of the things I.D'd for that colour is the Space Energy/Matter Source (when operating).

I haven't laid out my blueprints for inspection to compare everything- it's late (1AM my time) and I'm going to head off here shortly.

Mark, does the SFAM Ulimate Modeling Guide include the "official" Star Fleet Command/ Franz Joseph colour call out sheet?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

No, WCB. Paul Newitt was trying to reproduce the TOS colors as well as he could when the _Star Fleet Assembly Manuals_ were first written. The new edition contains an update section for all 3 manuals with better information. The _Enterprise_ hull color question is a chapter all its own.

Oh, and have a gander at my post #33 on this thread re: my error in identifying the Bussard domes as being colored "Corn". Nighty night!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> . . . It seems to me that something like a Mercator projection could be made of the domes, which would result in maybe 12 individual pie slice-shaped pieces. The slices could be printed with an image suggesting the spinner effect of the domes. Then all you'd have to do would be to apply the slices to the domes and there you'd have it!


I believe you're thinking of a Goode projection, commonly known as the "orange peel map." The Mercator projection is the one in which scale increases as you move away from the equator, grossly exaggerating land areas near the poles.











Is this roughly what you had in mind? The idea is simple enough in execution, but I don't know how it would look.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That's awesome! Only thing is that we now have to find out what the dome diameter is, since it's sunken in from the outer diameter of the model kit part.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I stand (well, to be perfectly accurate, _sit_) corrected, Mr. Scot; I see you've come up with a very goode projection. Sorry, that wasn't me - that was me overdosed on triptophan from all the leftover turkey...

I believe the circumference of the base of the dome is 3/4 inch, but it's been a long time since I measured it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> I stand (well, to be perfectly accurate, _sit_) corrected, Mr. Scot; I see you've come up with a very goode projection. Sorry, that wasn't me - that was me overdosed on triptophan from all the leftover turkey...
> 
> I believe the circumference of the base of the dome is 3/4 inch, but it's been a long time since I measured it.


Measuring from my Classic _E_ repop, the maximum diameter of the nacelles is exactly 1 inch. The diameter at the base of the power unit domes -- excuse me, Bussard collectors -- is 7/8", making a circumference of _pi_ times .875, which is a hair shy of 2-3/4". That'll work for a decal to be applied to the outside of the dome. Of course, if you're replacing the kit parts with clear acrylic domes and putting the graphic on the inside, you'll need to allow for the thickness of the clear plastic.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Mr. Scot,

I presume you're suggesting a reverse-printed decal with the outer colors printed on the carrier film and maybe an opaque white ink on the top? If that's not feasible, and you don't want to simply apply the Goode projection wedges to the outside of a kit dome, you'd need an arrangement of clear domes for the 18" _Enterprise_ like Polar Lights' 1/1000 scale kit. That would be an inner dome on which would be applied the nominally-printed decal, coupled with a clear outer dome.

Poor MCR, we're highjacking his _Constitution_ build thread into a Star Trek wish list...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great so far Madcap! 

Excellent work!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Mark Mc G said:


> Poor MCR, we're highjacking his Constitution build thread into a Star Trek wish list...


Not really. 

I think it would have been wonderful if Polar Ligths or even Round 2 would have (Will do) a TV accurate ship in the 18"er size to be sold along side this 18"Er, then we'd all be happy. (Or even just produce an "Upgrade" box that would include a new saucer top with the correct B deck, two different bridge moduals that plug into the top like they do in the 1/1000 scale kit, the 6 bussard collectors, the 4 rear intercoolers with the pins in them, the two side intercoolers with the larger front box, the two pilot version end caps, and the smooth shuttle bay door plug. "Upgrade" box could be sold seporatly like the old Aurora Customizing Monster Scenes kits for $12.00) And while they're at it, they should issue a JJ Abrhams version in the 18"er size as well.

Anyway, we're getting some great ideas here on doing things for this ship, and the "Dome Pattern" idea is terrific! It wouldn't be too hard to print a few of these on decal film, once we figure out the sizes.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Trevor, the only thing about your idea (which I like, in theory!) is that the entire 18" model isn't really all that accurate. It would make more sense to do an accurate ship in that size right from scratch! The upgrade kit would cost just as much if not more than the base 18" kit!!

I've got a resin "Accurate Saucer' from Federation Models that I got several years ago (they seem to be permanently out of stock on those now, for some reason!!) which I added to one of my kits. After thinking about this for the last month or so, I think that ship will become my _USS Constitution_ and the ship I intended to have that name will go to my second name choice for it: _USS Republic_. This ship was a rebuild I got some years ago. She came in a fairly sad state- largely intact but the warp pylons were horrifically twisted! I removed the pylons and part of the rear top secondary hull, replacing it with a section of a scrapped hull that had decent pylons attached to it. It turned out pretty good and I bought some replacement resin pieces from Accurate Parts; mostly engine detail parts, as I recall. She needs some final work resulting from the restoration.

I'm swamped with other things going on so it will be some days to a week before I can get some pics.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I'd love to see the pics!

I guess a second 18"er that would be more accurate would be nice, but the detail level would have to be on par with the current 1/1000 PL kit. 

If someone does this, I would still like it to build up simular the AMT 18"er with the motors going into 45% (Or whatever the angle is) boxes instead of that wierd pylon/secondary hull thing with the twist on warp engines. I hated that part/system because I broke one of them on the 1/1000 scale kit.

Another good way for these pieces to be cast was like the little AMT 3 piece Advasary set where you got the Enterprise, Klingon and Romulan Bird of Prey. Those Warp drive support pylons had a 45% counter-bend at the very bottom where they went into the secondary hull. The secondary hull had a hole at either side that was at a 180% angle. It was a lot simpler and still looked the same in the end, mind you, they tended to shear off at the secondary hull if you dropped them.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> . . . Another good way for these pieces to be cast was like the little AMT 3 piece Advasary set where you got the Enterprise, Klingon and Romulan Bird of Prey. Those Warp drive support pylons had a 45% counter-bend at the very bottom where they went into the secondary hull. The secondary hull had a hole at either side that was at a 180% angle.


180 degrees is a straight line. You mean a 90-degree angle, right? (Or 45 degrees from vertical.) Actually, IIRC, the filming model had the pylons at a slightly narrower angle, something like 88.5 or 89 degrees.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm doing my math on the fly!  You're probably right.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> MCR,
> 
> You probably already have this little nugget of information, but I'll post it anyway for the Great Unwashed (for which I consider myself the poster boy): what was the ACTUAL color of the original _Enterprise_ hull? According to the _StarFleet Assembly Manuals Ultimate Modeling Edition_ by Paul M. Newitt (which, I see is currently on sale over at CultTVman's Hobby Shop: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/StarFleet-Assembly-Manuals-by-Paul-Newitt_p_261.html), it was a medium greenish gray. I won't go into how the color was authenticated here; suffice to say that the book gives you a source for color swatches that are a close match to the original paint.


While I may not need this book, I headed over to Cult's Place and ordered it. For the approximately $15 CDN (including shipping) I think that's a pretty good deal for all 3 books. Plus... I have some suspicions that all of my copies of SFAM 1-3 are unauthorized reprints (SFAM 4 as well, but I don't think that one is available anyway) so this will help the original author by "making it right"....

No additional progress on the photos, etc of the ships... just too busy...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

WarpCore Breach said:


> ... just too busy...


Eh, WCB? Eh? Eh? How can you say you're "just too busy" to build and still call yourself a modeler? Eh?

Just because _I_ can't...

Seriously, the original Star Fleet Assembly Manuals were printed in nothing like the deluxe format you're getting. I had #1, which was clearly self-published by Mr. Newitt. Cult's reprint should be on every Trek modeler's bookshelf.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm just "too busy" right now! There are some things that are more priority than modeling (GASP!! Yes, it's true!!) so it gets bumped down... but the good news is that I'm getting the other matters tended to more quickly than I anticipated. I don't even spend a lot of time online anymore, either... just a number of forums to look at and usually pretty fast, except for certain forums and posts.... 

Back to finishing the browsing and the matters needing tending to tonight..! If there's some time, definitely a few minutes for modeling! LOL!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'd like to reply, but_ I'm_ too busy building models to waste time posting on these forums.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Time for some new pictures!

There is still some painting that needs to be done, but I wanted to see how it looked. I finally got up the nerve to try out my decals on the ship so far. 









This is the engine with a combination of the old 18"er decal sheet (The ones with the incorrect numbers/letters) and my home printed Microgama Font. The red pennant is actually that tight to the ends of the letters/numbers. 









Another view from the opposite end.









Here's a rear view of the Secondary Hull with the new AMT side markings and windows. Because of the length, these decals were tricky to put on without breaking them. The end result is excellent! FJ's windows on the Secondary Hull are close to the TV Production Enterprise kit. 










A view from the front. Note the scribed lines in the neck as per the Blueprints.









Same shot with the light in a different position. Note the brilliance of the copper rings.










The underside of the Secondary Hull. I think I made the circle and letters too big. I also had a slight alignment issue as the letters broke in 3 places as I was sliding the decal off the backing paper.

Enjoy!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beeeautiful!

I really like that FJ look!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Very, very nice work there.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx guys! More to come!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks awesome, Trevor!

I'm even more impressed that you're literally finishing everything as sub-assemblies. I can see that with the engines and secondary hull but I wouldn't have considered that with the gap issues that the dorsal has to the secondary hull. I'm looking forward to seeing how you do that. I may revise my own proceedure upon seeing how you did those.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

If you look at the mounting point of the neck, I filed it back a bit so that I can slide the secondary hull forward, thus reducing the gap.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Ah. I saw that, didn't realize what that was. That is something I must test out on one of my kits. Thanks!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Amazing work, MCR:thumbsup:
Can't wait to see this one as well as the rest of the fleet when you finish!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Your project looks great. At some point I want to do a PL kit of the Constitution myself. Keep up the good work.

Cappy D


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Warp Core - There was a lot to cut back out of that protrusion. (1/16-1/4") Also, the front part of the neck where the angle is has to be filed or sanded a little bit to put more of a roll into the attachment point. You'll see what I mean when you slide the neck forward. It hits a little on the saucer angle and leaves a different gap. 

There will still be a horizontal line on my model where neck meets saucer, but seeing as FJ's neck has those horizontal lines in it anyway, this line should look correct. 

I'm a little upset with the saucer. I had a box of sewing pins that I was going to use for lights and phasers, but I somehow misplaced that box. Also, I still have to spray paint it and we're in Blizzard season. 

@ Arc - The fleet is coming up behind this model. I got a new ship from Scotspen in that "18" er Parts Thread" and he did a wonderfull job of rebuilding a saucer with a new B/C deck from the Estes rocket Enterprise kit and making a new large sensor dish. The model also has the extended ring behind the sensor dish on the secondary hull. This is where he stopped, so I decided to make it into a Pike era ship and I rebuilt the rear warp nacelles and removed the inner warp engine screens to reflect that ship. It still has the shuttle bay doors instead of the blank dome and the standard height bridge, but that's ok. It will be a slightly updated design and it will be the U.S.S. Farragut - NCC-1702. I just need to find something to use as spikes for the front of the nacelles as my Dad has all those kool cigarette lighter spouts in a box in B.C. 

@ Cappy D - ThanX for the compliments! Hope my details on this build help you out!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the rear outer side of the engine with rear nacelle cap glued on. I used Artist's One Shot enamel paint on the white bulbs. They just needed 1 coat. Will be rock hard in 3 days.










Here's the inside of the engine so far. Tommorrow I will paint a second coat of medium grey inside the depression, followed by painting the inner engine grid gold to match the JT Graphics grids on the pylon supports. - Note - If you have these decals from JT Graphics, you have to file off the molded on grills on the support pylons. The JT decals are shorter.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

She's a beauty! Keep the pics comming!:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx! I got some more done on it last night. I decaled the second engine and added a second grey coat to the inside.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the saucer top after I added in all the appropriate details. The white plastic squares were cut from paper thin Evergreen Styrene Sheet while the phasers and running lights came from various pin heads. Next step is to apply the Tremclad Light Grey paint. (When it's not -40 out.)










Here's the underside of the saucer so far. Although there are only the two running lights and phasers at this stage, the final underside will include the lower dome, numbers and windows, which are on the new decal sheet.

A good variation for the underside would be to add the same ammount of phaser/photon torpedo points to the underside as appear on the top of the saucer. Also, there could be a set added to the back of the secondary hull. 

I also noticed that AMT's new decal sheet doesn't include the large triangles that appear under the saucer. I suspect that AMT simply enlarged the decal sheet from the Polar Lights kit without realizing that the PL kit had those triangles molded to the underside of the 1/1000 scale saucer. Luckily, the FJ ship doesn't have these two triangles.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The red lines on the back of the secondary hull were hand pinstriped by myself. The final part to be made and glued on is a dome light which sits at the end of the pinstripe above the shuttle bay.










The front of the secondary hull with the sensor dish attached. The center spike is painted gold while the dish and backing rings are copper. The copper overpowers the gold in the picture though.










This warp drive motor is almost complete. It just needs the 3 window decals on the opposite side of the pylon as well as four "pins" at the front and back of the two intercoolers. Now I just have to finish the second motor and then I can glue up the secondary hull/engine combination.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> . . . The white plastic squares were cut from paper thin Evergreen Styrene Sheet while the phasers and running lights came from various pin heads.


That's not a very nice thing to say about your fellow modelers! 

She's looking mighty sharp so far. A lot can be done with the venerable 18-incher with a little work, despite its many inaccuracies.

Oh, and BTW, it's "scotpens," not "Scotspen." Just think of what's under a Scotsman's kilt, only without the "i."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Everything is looking great so far--with one exception, IMHO: the pin striping on the top of the engineering hull. You might want to go with the lines a little closer together (per: http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/scans/constitution1.htm ).

(Your pin striping is well executed but, if you don't want to go to that much trouble again, you can get some clear decal paper and print out your own red stripes on an ink-jet printer as probably the easiest solution.) 

Your engraved hull lines really do look good. Definitely an inspiration. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I did end up pin striping at 2:00 am.....

ThanX again for the compliments. I wonder where Mark is? I'm sure he'd like to see the progress.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Look at me Mark McGee!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Keep those pics coming! Cant wait to see her finished!:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Disaster on 2 ships today! The gold decals on the consitution decided to peel up on me, so I clear-coated them, only to have the clear coat mess up the decals.

The constellation's secondary hull and warp engines were painted with a fine coat of primer which went on perfectly...but when I painted the finish coat of light grey, the stupid thing poped out of my clip and crahed on the dirty, dusty porch....wet with paint too. The darn thing split on 2 seam lines. So now I'm waiting on paint to dry before continuing.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, Trevor. Definitely a setback.  

"Gold" decals? Sorry; did I miss something in your previous posts about the decals?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The ones on the strut arms in Post #68. One engine strut had no problems with the clear coat. On the other side, the decals shrunk, bubbled and cracked.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Ouch. Going to go for some replacements for your build, then?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nah, just have to leave them as is.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Post pics! LOL!

I've been clearing space for painting. I've got at least 3 Connies ready or almost so. Also a couple of single-engined ships and the DN needs a number of repairs/ reattachment of the saucer to the secondary hull and upgrading of a few engine details.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the ship in the wooden Jig. At this point I am glueing the warp engines to the secondary hull. The saucer still needs to be painted in the Gloss Light Grey and decals applied to it. 










This is as close as I can get to a "Dry-dock" shot. 

I assume this is an AMT Drydock.

I used gold on the inner warp engine grids and inner pylon grids because this is the class ship for all the later Constitution Class vessels. This is #1, and therefore had to be more "Upper Eschelon" than her later sister ships. This one HAD to be special.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ah, such patience and professionalism! If we're not careful, we're going to learn something from you!

:wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> If we're not careful, we're going to learn something from you!


OMG! Quick! put on your tinfoil hats! LOL! 

Glad you like the build so far.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:roll:

I should have been more specific in my compliments:

In addition to really liking the build so far, I love your jig! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The jig was my Dad's idea.


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, your really into Trek models, especially the ships 
I would love to include a few of your models as built examples if possible in my next collectibles book.

Steve


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sir, it would be an hounor! - Just remeber to credit me and send me a copy of the book.

As for this ship, I have the bottom of the saucer covered with 2 coats of paint. It's too cold and snowy right now for me to turn over the saucer and paint the top. However, this ship and the Chris Pike version will be the next two finished.

Also, look for my pictures of the Bridge on this fourm as well as the Sci-fi fourm.

I also have the Klingon and shuttle.


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

The honor would be mine. Do you have my current Trek Collectibles book? ...and magazine?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No, I never heard of them actually.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been following this thread and was just wondering have you finished it yet? I would love to see the finished product.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's still sitting in the basement with the saucer as the only piece that needs finishing. I've been looking at it for a while and thinking that I should finish it off....but life is busy right now.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

MadCap Romanian said:


> It's still sitting in the basement with the saucer as the only piece that needs finishing. I've been looking at it for a while and thinking that I should finish it off....but life is busy right now.


Well I can understand busy (being a teacher I don't get a lot of free time during the semester). 

Just to let you know, looking at this thread inspired me to dust off an old AMT Enterprise I had in storage and I am now finishing it off is the Constellation. I'm using the old Lunar Models "accurizing" set on it. :freak:

Thanks for sharing your great work with us.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No problems! I'm glad so many of you are getting so much out of this! Look for my thread on the Excalibur. I built that one up as a destroyed ship and it should be somewhere on this BB.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

MadCap Romanian said:


> No problems! I'm glad so many of you are getting so much out of this! Look for my thread on the Excalibur. I built that one up as a destroyed ship and it should be somewhere on this BB.


That Excalibur looks great. That what I like about the 18"er, so much room to do so many different ships. With the Excalibur we never saw the damage up close, so you can really go anywhere with it. Since the models are so cheap now, you can easily do the whole fleet.

Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, according to the old Star Trek info, the Excalibur was a re-use of the Constellation model, but somehow I don't think the enterprise would destroy it in the exact same way as the Doomsday machine did.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, according to the old Star Trek info, the Excalibur was a re-use of the Constellation model, but somehow I don't think the enterprise would destroy it in the exact same way as the Doomsday machine did.


I just wonder why the production team didn't just build up and trash another AMT Kit for the Excalibur. 
That was an unfortunate aspect of the rush to produce the TOS episodes. Guess it was just easier to grab a piece of existing footage and reuse it rather than go to the trouble of shooting new model shots. Shows how seat-of-the-pants making a TV series can be sometimes.

Still, MadCap, great work on all of these buildups!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Little "treat" coming up for you guys! 









Here's the top of the finished Primary Hull, or Saucer Section of the U.S.S. CONSTITUTION. 

The decals are custom printed as per Franz Joseph's font choice, although they are larger than intended. 
The four squares were covered in gold Bare Metal Foil and the red pinstripe on the yellow square as well as the black pinstripe on the white "L's" were hand painted by myself. 
The letters also needed some pinstripe touch-up as the ink crumbled off the decal film in some parts.










The underside windows came from the new release decal sheet and the red 1/3rd circles were hand pinstriped on. The front window cluster is a little too far forward, but I realized my mistake long after the decals had set on the model. 










The top of the saucer looking from the rear. 










The underneath of the saucer looking from the rear. Notice that there's no "Spike" on the bottom of the sensor dome. This is exactly how Franz Joseph drew the Blueprints and how it appears for the first and second pilot film versions of the U.S.S. Enterprise.










The back of the impulse engines. The small holes come from the new decal sheet and were carry-overs from the second pilot film version of the U.S.S, Enterprise. I'm not sure where all the dust came from though. 










The U.S.S. CONSTITUTION gets glued together in the good old Star Trek jig. I had to line up my scribed saucer grid lines with the scribed grid lines on the neck. I also noticed that I'm missing the windows on the engine support pylons. 










If you look at the base of the sensor dome close enough, you'll see a gold pinstripe that circles the dome. I hand painted this stripe on the top and bottom domes to give the ship a little more class and set it appart from the sister ships. 

Now to wait overnight for the glue to dry and then I can finish off the remaining details and take some pictures of the completed model.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks great Madcap!
The Franz Joseph design is similar to what's seen on screen but different enough to make this not just another Constitution-class model. My own model of the Constellation is nearly done, in the decalling stage now.

Well Done Can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup:


----------

